
What? Some Indie Games Made Money? - gcheong
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2010/01/what-some-indie-games-made-money.html
======
benologist
I love this guy's blog, have since I came across it somewhere on Reddit. It's
very interesting to look at how indie games do and Jeff Vogel has really been
a great source of that info.

Xbox's indie program looks really cool, especially as a Flash game developer
with a background in .NET. The revenue stream looks more clearly and
reasonably defined than the various ways to monetize Flash games.

------
robobenjie
As one of the developers on the list (Slingstar) I'll throw my two cents in on
the $1 vs $2.50 pricing. The vast, vast, vast majority of sales come while you
are on one of the four featured lists. The "new releases" one is the only one
that you are guaranteed to be on (and I have been on all 4 lists and it also
seems to be the most important). However you get bumped off that after 20
games so if you are going to be selling more than 20-35 games a month you
better hope you get on the top sellers or to rated. Top sellers is by number
of units so a cheap game has an advantage there, and I believe that people
tend to take into account cost when they rate things too (this game was
totally worth a dollar, 5 stars!). I think a lower price point is optimism
showing. People believe that they can claw their way on to the top rated/top
sales boards and then stay there, and are willing to do anything to make that
more likely.

------
altano
I'm going to take every reasonable opportunity I can to tell everyone to go
buy the Xbox game "Braid" and play it right away. That is all.

------
mikek
These numbers are disappointing compared to iPhone games. Look at Doodle Jump
or The Moron Test as examples. Doodle Jump is over $1M in revenue (minus 30%
App store fees), and The Moron Test is at over $500K in revenue.

